# DALI Lampensteuerung  (Adressierung mit Beckhoff)



## MasterOhh (29 August 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei diverse Lampen zu testen, die evtl. für unsere neue Werkhallenbeleuchtung in Frage kommen könnten. Die Lampen haben alle DALI-fähige Vorschaltgeräte, die ich mit einer Beckhoff KL6811 verbunden habe.
Jetzt ist mir etwas seltsames aufgefallen, als ich den Lampen neue Kurzadressen zuweisen wollte. Bei einigen Lampen wird die Adresse scheinbar um ein Bit verschoben und am Ende noch eine 1 eingefügt.
Wenn ich so einer Lampe also z.B. die Adresse 12 (0000 1100) gebe, dann wird stattdessen die 25 (0001 1001) gespeichert. Eine 8 (0000 1000) wird zur 17 (0001 0001) usw. usf.

Kennt jmd. dieses Phänomen? Ist das ein Bug in der Firmware des Vorschaltgerätes? Andere Vorschaltgeräte lassen sich ganz normal Adressieren.


----------



## uncle_tom (30 August 2016)

Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, hab schon einige Anlagen mit KL6811 und KS2000 in Betrieb genommen.
Wenn es nur bei bestimmten Vorschaltgeräten der Fall ist, dann wird es wohl oder übel an den Vorschaltgeräten liegen.

Evtl. mal Adressierung mit Tridonic-Adapter und Dali-Masterkonfigurator probieren - und prüfen ob der Fehler dann hier auch Auftritt.
Achtung Beckhoff adressiert von 0..63 / Tridonic von 1..64


----------



## MasterOhh (6 September 2016)

So wie es aussieht, ist das Problem ein Software-Bug in den Vorschaltgeräten. Wahrscheinlich ist das noch niemandem aufgefallen, weil deren eigener Master den gleichen Bug hat. Fragt man sich wie man es hin bekommt bei einem festlegtem Standard so einen Schnitzer rein zu hauen.


----------



## Darkghost (25 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

so es sich anhört habt Ihr die Kl6811 bei Euch ja lauffähig. Ich verwende in meinem Testaufbau eine CX9020 und auch eine DALI Klemme.
Bei Beckhoff habe ich diese Anleitung gefunden: http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.ph...iv2_sample_cx9020.htm&id=13012213212392241738

So weit habe ich versucht der Anleitung zu folgen. Bin jetzt aber stutzig geworden was die Aussage "Die eingetragenen Parameter _nMinlevelMasterDevice und nMaxLevelMasterDevice müssen unbedingt dem Minimal- und Maximalwert des angesprochenen Gerätes entsprechen, da es sonst zu Fehlfunktionen kommen kann." betrifft.
Hab an der DALi Klemme das EVG "DC Mini Jolly DC" mit einer LED Lampe angeschlossen.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie ich heraus bekomme was nMinlevelMasterDevice und nMaxLevelMasterDevice des angeschlossen Geräts ist?
_*
In der Anleitung wird dann auch von*"sich an der DALI-Adresse 0 eine dimmbare Lampe befindet" 
"Stellen Sie die Fade-Rate des Vorschaltgerätes zunächst auf 7 um ein ansprechendes Dimmen zu erzielen" -> Wo kann ich das einstellen?
gesprochen.
-> Wisst Ihr wo ich diese beiden Einstellungen vornehmen kann?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Fozzy (20 Juni 2017)

Hallo, 

vllt kann mir hier wer Helfen.
Ich Teste auch gerade CX9020 + KL6811 + Lunatone Dali Dimmer. 

Ich habe die Konfiguration in KS2000 geladen und kann meine Lampe auch wunderbar dimmen. 
Aber ich kann keine Adressen Konfigurieren. 

https://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.p...6811_ks2k_settings.htm&id=7386883996842854860


----------

